# applying logo to dial



## skidder!uk (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been assembling my own watches (for my use) using sterile dials and I would like to add a logo or text sometimes as they can look a bit empty. I'm happy to use the dials I can get hold of rather than start from scratch but would like to add my name for example. Does anyone know of a company which would make a name / initial plate? Perhaps with an adhesive back.

Any other suggestions for a solution?

One watch particularly looks empty as it has a large a dial (6497 in a 47mm case).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rvan (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has tried it but you can buy rub-on letters which designers and advertisers used to use to create type before computers. You can buy a sheet or so of one font at local art stores or on-line. Here is a helvetica set at : http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item...&IsOnSale=0&IsFeatured=0&IsNew=0&ItemId=23877


----------



## N2FHL (May 31, 2009)

Talk to the dial refinishers. Some can add names or text at a reasonable cost.

You could design your own logo. After the initial cost to make the die, you could have it stamped on all your dials.

Steve


----------



## AbslomRob (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm wondering if it would be possible to bodge one of those cd-rom inserts that some ink-jet printers use to print directly onto a blank CD...would probably depend on if they had enough clearance for the dial feet...


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

The ink used in ink jet printers is disinclined to dry when not on paper and is not very colour fast, It isn't very water resistant either.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/2.htm


----------



## skidder!uk (Aug 13, 2009)

Interesting ideas, thanks.

On the decals what is the adhesive like? Wondering if it will last.

I saw a thread (can't remember if it was on here or another forum) about using a waterslide decal to make a dial and the guy had some success but suffered from bubbles if I recall correctly. I guess that would be less of a problem when just applying a tiny decal.


----------



## GraVity76 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been thinking about this idea a bit myself, and to make a very small die yourself of your logo wouldnt be to hard out of plastic or whatever ,then pressing it into a piece of clay and dropping a bead of solder (or any easy to melt metal) into it,that way you end up with a raised real metal logo for your face.im yet to try it (still yet to try my first watch!),but it makes sense


----------



## cbrxxrider (May 6, 2009)

What about screen printing your logo? I am currently looking into that as an option to create my own dials. I am just not ready to invest the money into the equipment needed. It seems like it is possible though.


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

That was Dave Murphy on pmwf.com

The decals would probably work for logos since they are smaller.

He has a switched techniques to get dials printed at the local photo shop like a regular photo, then sprays them with clear laquer, applies lume, and uses dial dots to attach to the movement.

He has a Boctok Amphibia modded with something similar to a yellow Doxa dial.

He uses Gimp to create the dial, I have a openoffice file which I think is an easier program to use. PM me if interested in a copy.

His current method is the fastest, easiest, and cheapest to get into creating modded dials. Of course, longevity is unknown, but it doesn't affect the original dial so it is easy to revert to the original.



skidder!uk said:


> Interesting ideas, thanks.
> 
> On the decals what is the adhesive like? Wondering if it will last.
> 
> I saw a thread (can't remember if it was on here or another forum) about using a waterslide decal to make a dial and the guy had some success but suffered from bubbles if I recall correctly. I guess that would be less of a problem when just applying a tiny decal.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Many watch companies, Swatch, for example, use what are known in the bizniz as "metallic stickers" to make their dials. they are also used widely in the cell phone business to put logos and designs on cell phone cases, so you know we are talking about something very durable here.

Basically they are a sheet of transparent plastic that carries the dial design. The metallic dial design is often produced by sputtering or other types of plating processes. The metallic sticker is applied to the clean surface of the dial, and the numbers are transferred to the dial. I have one I made this way on my desk as I write.

Manufacturers of metallic stickers often have very low minimums, such as one sheet. This alone should give you as many as 20 dials. 

Then you have the artistic question of making your designs. Forget about junk. Get professional quality software for your drawing. I personally think Photoshop with a CAD plug in may be the best way to go.


----------



## skidder!uk (Aug 13, 2009)

Somewhere else said:


> Many watch companies, Swatch, for example, use what are known in the bizniz as "metallic stickers" to make their dials. they are also used widely in the cell phone business to put logos and designs on cell phone cases, so you know we are talking about something very durable here.
> 
> Basically they are a sheet of transparent plastic that carries the dial design. The metallic dial design is often produced by sputtering or other types of plating processes. The metallic sticker is applied to the clean surface of the dial, and the numbers are transferred to the dial. I have one I made this way on my desk as I write.
> 
> ...


Very interesting - I hadn't head about this. I have photoshop so that's a start. Any recommendations for a company to try with this? any chance of showing us a dial you made with this method?


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, all the dials I made using this technique are on customers watches. But, I notice that you are in the UK. I haven't used any UK firms, but I know that there are several top drawer quality firms there. Try looking up some of them.


----------



## skidder!uk (Aug 13, 2009)

Quick update - I plan to try the metal decals and other techniques suggested but for speed and because I had the supplies I first tried the decal paper and am pleased with the results. This was for making a whole dial rather than a logo. In the same print run I made some logos to try too.

I've got a cheapo vintage case I picked up on ebay and had no dial at all for it. I designed a dial in photoshop and printed it on to decal paper and applied this to 0.4mm brass sheeting. I'm yet to complete it as don't have the other parts yet but I will update with pics later as I've been taking them as I go.

I think this was a case where the decal paper was OK, it is a very small dial (so less difficult to align and a smaller space for bubbles) and this watch will not have any lum. I printed several colours too and was able to test them and remove if I didn't like them (before the glue dried.)


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

I printed up 100 sets of ABC in the same process at Someplace Else mentions. I have 100 little blocks of ABC in groups. This was a mistake for applying them when they look like this:
*ABCDEF
GHIJKLM
NPQRST
UVWXYZ*
Next time I will print them in a long row. 
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC*
There are many letters I would never need to reorder. Also a lot less to peel off the next letter when they are in a line. I have a bunch of ABC blocks that are picked over (plenty of *QUVXYZ*).

The good thing, when someone buys a few dials then they can buy a block of ABC.

Bulldawg


----------



## skidder!uk (Aug 13, 2009)

just a quick update - here is the dial I made with a waterslide decal on a piece of brass cut from a sheet:










and logo decal:


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

skidder!uk said:


> just a quick update - here is the dial I made with a waterslide decal on a piece of brass cut from a sheet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. I have several questions

Printed with an inkjet? Anything special?

Was the plate painted first?

Did you clear spray after the decal application? (probably not needed if lume isn't being applied)

A big question is longevity, give us a condition update with photos after a year of wear.


----------



## skidder!uk (Aug 13, 2009)

Printed on a normal inkjet at 600dpi on white waterslide decal paper with the paper setting in the print menu set to premium glossy. Sprayed with clear acrylic after printing and allowed to dry for three hours. 

The one where I made the dial - I applied the waterslide decal directly to the sheet of unpainted brass and then when it had dried cut the dial out from the sheet. 

The second one the logo was applied to the existing dial and that was that.

I didn't seal either again. Will let you know on longevity. I've made a few colours of the one on the gold watch too.


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

skidder!uk said:


> Printed on a normal inkjet at 600dpi on white waterslide decal paper with the paper setting in the print menu set to premium glossy. Sprayed with clear acrylic after printing and allowed to dry for three hours.
> 
> The one where I made the dial - I applied the waterslide decal directly to the sheet of unpainted brass and then when it had dried cut the dial out from the sheet.
> 
> ...


How have the decals been doing over the years? Would be great if you have any updated photo shots. Thanks


----------



## Michael67 (Nov 21, 2017)

I’m also interested in this, Amy recommendations on dial modern who can do this?


----------



## Simonmutt (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been working with clocks and watches for many years, and made some of my own watches. 
I found a company in Phoenix AZ that Lazer cut the logo overlay in brass to apply to the dial. They are very attractive and exact. The only big thing you need to do is how to apply adhesive to the overlay. I am in contact with a sign company here in my town to try to find a 'peel and stick' adhesive. 
The logo icons I had made cost just under $200.00 shipping included. 
They make a very finished look to the watch, and I have several hundred of them left to use on more projects.


----------

